# Black Panther 2 - Wakanda Forever



## AsPika2219 (Jul 26, 2022)

Nippon Paint! Wakanda Forever! Enjoy the sequel!



Release date:- 11 - 11 - 2022


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 26, 2022)

The first one was so fucking bland and boring that I probably won't watch this one... except Namor, the first Mutant will be there... so I guess... I'll just watch the post credit scenes.


To be honest, the first one got me super bored in just 20 minutes.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jul 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> The first one was so fucking bland and boring that I probably won't watch this one... except Namor, the first Mutant will be there... so I guess... I'll just watch the post credit scenes.
> 
> 
> To be honest, the first one got me super bored in just 20 minutes.


You can pretty much apply this to most of Phase 4 at this point. Hell I had high hopes for Dr. Strange 2 being awesome but I came away from it just not really feeling much of anything. Everything else just either did nothing for me or just does not interest me enough to invest my time in.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 27, 2022)

They seem to be focusing more on Wakanda, and a clash of civilizations with another hidden culture. I was a fan of Chadwick Boseman and the first Black Panther movie, which is a crown jewel of both Marvel and Disney. I enjoyed the trailer and even drafted a thread, but didn't publish it because I didn't want to give a platform for the toxicity that comes against Black Panther.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 27, 2022)

This movie is liberal paradise


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2022)

So they're going with the "Namor floods Wakanda" storyline... I wonder what ass-pull they'll invent for the reason this time. 

A problem I have with the MCU is that they're importing major conflicts from the comics, but not the background because it is too convoluted, or includes elements Disney doesn't have the rights to. 

So I wonder what it will be this time.
Wakandan deep-sea exploratory vessel disrupts Namor's collection of rare bivalves while drilling for unobtanium; 
or,
Namor is half human: turns out the human was from Wakanda, Namor will claim the throne of Wakanda, basically the same plot of the first movie but with fish. 
or, 
something else?


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jul 27, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> They seem to be focusing more on Wakanda, and a clash of civilizations with another hidden culture. I was a fan of Chadwick Boseman and the first Black Panther movie, which is a crown jewel of both Marvel and Disney. I enjoyed the trailer and even drafted a thread, but didn't publish it because I didn't want to give a platform for the toxicity that comes against Black Panther.


Forgive me if I am wrong but wasn't one of the problems of the first movie was that it focused too much on Wakanda and its world building? Hopefully they can make it more entertaining this time around (or at the very least improve on the CGI fights this time around). 



Veho said:


> Namor is half human: turns out the human was from Wakanda, Namor will claim the throne of Wakanda, basically the same plot of the first movie but with fish.


This feels like it was partically taken from DC's "Flashpoint" Storyline of the alternate timeline the Flash creates. Where the Amazonians and Atlantians cause a near world ending war because Wonderwoman did the nasty with Aquaman then soon after she killed his wife in a means to assume the throne as queen of Atlantis.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 27, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> Forgive me if I am wrong but wasn't one of the problems of the first movie was that it focused too much on Wakanda and its world building? Hopefully they can make it more entertaining this time around (or at the very least improve on the CGI fights this time around).



That's your opinion, I disagree with everything except the CGI, which could have been better in the final fight


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jul 27, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> That's your opinion, I disagree with everything except the CGI, which could have been better in the final fight


I would not say it was an opinion limited to myself, nor am I trying to throw any kind of subtle "political/toxic" shade on anything with my statement. It was something that a lot of people felt was the case in terms of worldbuilding. It's not awful its just very, very slow/boring at times which if this was a normal movie on its own and its clear intent that would be fine to the right people, but for your typical Marvel/MCU fan? Its going to be a slog for them to sit through, simple as that.

Mind you this is not the only time the MCU had movies like this, if I were to compare the pacing with this I would say it feels somewhat on par with Thor 1/2 in that there's action sometimes, but a lot of it is just world building and character development without much else going on. Hell I would even dare to say Dr. Strange would have fallen into the same category here if not for the fact they put their _entire visual effects budget in absolute overdrive_ in that movie which was the real saving grace of it not being as boring as it could have been as just another hero origin story. You need hooks to keep the people engaged into the story, especially a story that is part of a cinematic universe of large open ended action and conflicts starting small but growing out to a cosmic level. At this point so late into the MCU a story like this just felt slow with everything else going on around it. 

Also Boseman sold the character and everything he was in extremely well. I have nothing but good to say about him. Its sad to see that he is not around anymore and that he did not have more opportunities to be involved. That in itself worries me as to how they will be able to proceed in filling that gap of the story in for this movie. How can you sell a sequel movie when your most charismatic star is no longer there anymore? Time will tell I suppose, and I do hope it surprises me in that regard if it does end up being great. That said with how the trajectory of how Phase 4 has been in general, hope is sorely a requirement at this point.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 27, 2022)

@Dr_Faustus I'm sure that plenty of people were fine with the worldbuilding. Either way, I don't care about how many people have a certain opinion of a movie.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 27, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> You can pretty much apply this to most of Phase 4 at this point. Hell I had high hopes for Dr. Strange 2 being awesome but I came away from it just not really feeling much of anything. Everything else just either did nothing for me or just does not interest me enough to invest my time in.


The first Dr Strange was one of my favorite MCU movies as well. I just watched the sequel pretty recently and it was okay, but just okay. I was never under the impression these films are important works of art or anything, but there seems to be no real spark left.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 28, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> They seem to be focusing more on Wakanda, and a clash of civilizations with another hidden culture. I was a fan of Chadwick Boseman and the first Black Panther movie, which is a crown jewel of both Marvel and Disney. I enjoyed the trailer and even drafted a thread, but didn't publish it because I didn't want to give a platform for the toxicity that comes against Black Panther.


Sounds like a polarizing movie. Why does this movie get a toxic response?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 3, 2022)

Veho said:


> So they're going with the "Namor floods Wakanda" storyline... I wonder what ass-pull they'll invent for the reason this time.
> 
> A problem I have with the MCU is that they're importing major conflicts from the comics, but not the background because it is too convoluted, or includes elements Disney doesn't have the rights to.
> 
> ...


Finding Namor


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 3, 2022)

New trailer of Finding Namor:


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 3, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> New trailer of Finding Namor:



Hm, kind of looks like a generic Marvel movie at times so, imo, it won't be as good as the first one was. Not saying it was a masterpiece or anything, it was an 7.5/10 ish to 8/10 max to me.

Plus, Chadwick Boseman passing away so soon and young was very sad, not just for this franchise, but he was a great actor and probably a great guy. If I'd watch Black Panther 2 I'd just keep thinking about "Where's Boseman?" and he's not in it in any way (maybe via special effects at the end). 

They did that for Paul Walker in Fast & Furious 7:



I stopped watching after F&F3 since the series became action flick movies starting with F&F4, however, I tuned in for F&F7 for Paul Walker.


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> New trailer of Finding Namor:



The new Black Panther has boobies


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 4, 2022)

Veho said:


> The new Black Panther has boobies


Now I have a reason to watch Black Panther...

Well... *two reasons... great reasons... *


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 4, 2022)

ADDING TO THE DISCUSSION...

Seems like Riri will become the next IronMan...* IronWoman.


EDIT: I'm realizing I have a reason to watch IronWoman... two reasons! *


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> ADDING TO THE DISCUSSION...
> 
> Seems like Riri will become the next IronMan...* IronWoman.*


The chemical symbol for iron is Fe. 
IronMan = FeMale.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 28, 2022)

Some random clips...


----------



## mrgone (Oct 30, 2022)

Veho said:


> Namor is half human: turns out the human was from Wakanda, Namor will claim the throne of Wakanda, basically the same plot of the first movie but with fish.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 2, 2022)

Another random clips!





and... movie will started on next week! Enjoy!


----------



## Windaga (Nov 3, 2022)

I'm actually really looking forward to this movie. I think the jump from Atlantean to Mesoamerican is an interesting one, and I really dig the aesthetic. I know he has the winged boots in the comics, but they've always looked lame - it would've been cool if they redesigned them to go with Kukulkan's "feathered serpent" moniker, but I guess it's cool he has them at all. 

Guess we'll see how it goes! I've got tickets to see it on the 12th.


----------

